# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  RODA - natjecaj za radno mjesto

## ivarica

NATJEČAJ ZA RADNO MJESTO
ADMINISTRATIVNE/NOG TAJNICE/IKA UDRUGE RODA
Udruga RODA je skupina svih zainteresiranih građana koja se zauzima za dostojanstvenu trudnoću, roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj. Članstvo nam se trenutno sastoji uglavnom od roditelja i trudnica. Od našeg osnutka 2001. godine do danas postali smo bitan dionik u područjima ostvarivanja prava roditelja i djece na području Republike Hrvatske. 

Volonterskim radom i entuzijazmom želimo mijenjati svijet u bolji za našu djecu. No zbog nastavka rasta Udruge i poboljšanja kvalitete, želimo zaposliti osobu koja s nama dijeli taj entuzijazam, a kvalitetnim obavljanjem svojih zadataka bila bi dobra podrška volonterima i vodila ured Udruge.

Stoga Roda objavljuje NATJEČAJ za radno mjesto

ADMINISTRATIVNE/NOG TAJNICE/IKA UDRUGE
Za pola radnog vremena (20 sati) u Zagrebu

Opis posla
Administrativno-tehnički poslovi, kao što su: 
- preuzimanje, bilježenje i prenošenje telefonskih poziva
- zaprimanje, distribucija, arhiviranje pošte i poslovne dokumentacije
- pisanje i slanje dopisa, naloga i druge korespondencije,
- vođenje kalendara, dogovaranje i organiziranje sastanaka, vođenje zabilješki i zapisnika sa sastanaka
- obavljanje administrativnih poslova vezanih uz financijsko-računovodstveno poslovanje
- svi drugi administrativno-tehnički poslovi prema nalogu Upravnog odbora i Izvršne direktorice kojima odgovara za rad

Potrebna znanja, vještine i osobine:
- poznavanje rada na računalu (MS Office, internet)
- aktivno znanje engleskog jezika
- dobre komunikacijske vještine, strpljivost i ljubaznost u odnosu s ljudima
- odgovornost, pouzdanost i organiziranost u radu
- motivacija i spremnost na učenje
- radno iskustvo nije uvjet

RODA omogućava/nudi:
- Postupno uvođenje u posao
- Ugodnu radnu atmosferu 
- Mogućnost edukacije vezane uz osobni razvoj
- Probni rok u trajanju od 1.1.2007. do. 31.3.2007, a zatim stalni radni odnos

Sve/i zainteresirane/i trebaju poslati životopis i pismo motivacije najkasnije do 1. prosinca 2006. godine na e-mail roda@roda.hr ili poštom na RODA, Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb. Izabrane/i u uži izbor bit će pozvane/i na razgovor o kojem će biti unaprijed obaviještene/i.

----------


## sorciere

:D  :D  :D 

super!

----------


## Isabel

Jel se našla adekvatna osoba?   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Gdje si ti to sad izvukla? :shock: 

Evica radi već duuugo.

----------

